# Public Still LIfe



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

From June, Kansas City Convention Center.




Chairv2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2016)

Very cool Lenny - I'm trying to decide on the papers by the chair.  I almost think it might be better without them, but I'm not sure...


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very cool Lenny - I'm trying to decide on the papers by the chair.  I almost think it might be better without them, but I'm not sure...



Yeah, I went back and forth about them, too. I decided that I liked them more than I didn't. Everything else is so sort of clean lines and then the chair breaks the pattern, but it still ends up being almost sterile. I think the papers add a bit of a story to what could otherwise be a picture simply about graphical elements. Kind of draws you in beyond just the visual arrangement.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 2, 2016)

Yep, the papers tell a story and convert the photo from only a design study to an invitation to speculate about human behavior and experience. I've been to that convention. I was expected to go. I dragged myself over in the morning for their lousy lukewarm coffee and muffins to hear the opening address (cause my boss was going to be there). They handed me that same stack of paper, pamphlets, and propaganda. I ditched it first chance I got when the boss wasn't looking.

Nice photo.

Joe


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 2, 2016)

Love it.  Keep the papers!!!!


----------



## weepete (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice, I really like it. I like the papers too


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Yep, the papers tell a story and convert the photo from only a design study to an invitation to speculate about human behavior and experience. I've been to that convention. I was expected to go. I dragged myself over in the morning for their lousy lukewarm coffee and muffins to hear the opening address (cause my boss was going to be there). They handed me that same stack of paper, pamphlets, and propaganda. I ditched it first chance I got when the boss wasn't looking.
> 
> Nice photo.
> 
> Joe



Love the story 



SquarePeg said:


> Love it.  Keep the papers!!!!





weepete said:


> Very nice, I really like it. I like the papers too



Danke!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2016)

Fine....  Keep the papers!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice! ... papers and all.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Fine....  Keep the papers!



You can bring it up at the Festivus Airing of Grievances 



Gary A. said:


> Nice! ... papers and all.



Gracias, Tio!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 2, 2016)

Love the papers but the chair has to go.  

Oh, I really like it.  So much that it's been nominated.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Love the papers but the chair has to go.
> 
> Oh, I really like it.  So much that it's been nominated.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2016)

Super image. What rig did you shoot it with?


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Super image. What rig did you shoot it with?



Thanks! It was the usual suspects: K1000 and HP5. I can't remember if this was my Vivitar 28mm or Pentax 50mm. I suspect it was the 28mm because I was carrying it in my regular bag and didn't feel like fussing with other lenses.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 2, 2016)

Love the shadows,Screw the chair and the papers.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Love the shadows,Screw the chair and the papers.



Thank you much


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 5, 2016)

Papers have to stay, otherwise it is far too sterile...but on the other hand, as Tevye might say, the sterile content (sans the papers) might also accentuate the dominance of the shadows. I think you called it the way you saw it, and either or, it's still a very fine piece.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 7, 2016)

I think the whiteness of the papers throws a little chaos into the blacks and grays of the rest of the photo. It would just become repetition of shadow without them.


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> Papers have to stay, otherwise it is far too sterile...but on the other hand, as Tevye might say, the sterile content (sans the papers) might also accentuate the dominance of the shadows. I think you called it the way you saw it, and either or, it's still a very fine piece.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think the whiteness of the papers throws a little chaos into the blacks and grays of the rest of the photo. It would just become repetition of shadow without them.



Thank you both for the feedback! (And sorry it took me so long, bulldurham - I wasn't ignoring you but just haven't been on much and didn't see your post!  )


----------

